# Any fireworks going on tonight, if so where?



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

as the title says really.

As its a national holiday, and knowing that they like ot do things in "style" here. Cant imagine they day will pass wthout someone spending a fortune on blowing some S**t up. 

where?

Cheers


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> as the title says really.
> 
> As its a national holiday, and knowing that they like ot do things in "style" here. Cant imagine they day will pass wthout someone spending a fortune on blowing some S**t up.
> 
> ...


It's in Abu Dhabi

Khaleej Times Online - World’s Largest Fireworks Display in Abu Dhabi on National Day


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh cool! does anyone know of anything in Dubai? It does not have to be the worlds biggest and or best (which is a tough concept in dubai).


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

not sure about Dubai, keep an eye out on the big hotels maybe something?? - check the paper....

In Abu Dhabi its all going down, Emirates Palace and Zayed Stadium... im inemirates palace tonight for the open air cinema..


----------



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Check out the Dubai Creek Side...


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

The ones in Abu Dhabi were an absolute blast!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

kolhoznik said:


> The ones in Abu Dhabi were an absolute blast!!!


yeah they were crazy! - plus there were a few in Sharjah as well by the corniche....


----------

